# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Equipos, Maquinaria y Herramientas  MOCHILA FUMIGADORA MOTORIZADA MOTOFUMIGADOR FUMIGADOR MOTOPULVERIZADOR PULVERIZADORA PULVERIZADOR GASOLINERO PARA PESTICIDAS E INSECTICIDAS A GASOLINA ALTA EFICIENCIA

## madagricola

MOCHILA FUMIGADORA
(PARA PULVERIZAR HERBICIDAS EN EL CAMPO) *(PRECIO = 950 SOLES)*   *PEDIDOS LIMA-PERU al 980-980-698 anto6504@hotmail.com*           ESTE MODELO USA UNA *TUBERIA GRUESA DE SALIDA, CON UNA BOQUILLA ANCHA*, Y PERMITE CREAR UN "ROCIO" ATOMIZADO DEL PESTICIDA AGRICOLA A APLICAR. ESTO PERMITE TENER UNA AREA DE ACCION MUY AMPLIA   SI   COMPARAMOS ESTE MODELO CON TUBERIA CON EL MODELO "TRADICIONAL" DE   MOCHILA FUMIGADORA (EL DE VARILLA DELGADA), SE PUEDE VER LA GRAN   DIFERENCIA EN LA SUPERFICIE CUBIERTA POR EL OPERARIO. ESTE PERMITE   TRABAJAR EN MENOS TIEMPO Y CON MAYOR EFICIENCIA      EL   PRINCIPIO DE FUNCIONAMIENTO ES MEDIANTE UN VENTILADOR GRANDE QUE ESTA   CONECTADO AL MOTOR. ESTE GIRA A ALTISIMA VELOCIDAD (7500 RPM). TIENE UN   MOTOR ES POTENTE DE 2.15 HP, SUFICIENTE PARA ALCANZAR HASTA 15 METROS   (TOMANDO COMO REFERENCIA LA POSICION DEL OPERARIO)   ESPECIFICACIONES: 
* MOTOR DE 2 TIEMPOS 
* GIRO DEL VENTILADOR = 7500 RPM
* CAPACIDAD DEL TANQUE = 20 LITROS 
* CILINDRADA = 41 CC
* POTENCIA = 2.15 HP
* ALCANCE = 15 METROS
* PESO = 11 KILOS   RECOMENDADO EN SEMBRIOS DE: 
* CAFE
* CACAO
*  PLATANO
* TE
* ALGODON 
* ARROZ
* PAPAS
* MELONES
* UVAS
* MARACUYA
* CITRICOS
* MANZANAS
* TODO TIPO DE ARBOLES ALTOS Y FRONDOSOS
* ETC, ETC   ADEMAS RECOMENDADO EN: 
* DESINFECCION DE CONSTRUCCIONES RURALES
* TALLERES
* CASAS
* RESIDENCIALES
* ALMACENES
* CONTROL DE PLAGAS  *SE HACE ENVIOS A PROVINCIAS, LOS COSTOS CORREN POR PARTE DEL COMPRADOR*Temas similares: Manual de Producción de Plátano de Alta Densidad Cosechador Cosechadora Cortador Cortadora De Arroz , Trigo , Caña de Azucar , Carrizo , con Motor - Motorizada a Gasolina - Totalmente nueva - Envios a Provincias y al Extranjero Artículo: Minag y algodoneros firman compromiso para mayor eficiencia en mercado textil INVBAR - Servicios Especializados de Cosecha de Maiz Amarillo y Arroz con Alta Tecnologia Se necesitaría renovar 10 mil Has cafetaleras en la selva alta para mantener las agroexportaciones de café

----------


## cortez35

buenas el precio es negociable

----------


## madagricola

Hola, puede llamarme al 980-980-698 , para conversar de precios. GRACIAS

----------

